# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Angina pectoris(hartvang,hartbeklemming) - Artikel

## Agnes574

Angina pectoris (Hartvang, hartbeklemming)

*Definitie
Angina pectoris is een beklemmende, drukkende pijn achter het borstbeen, die vooral bij inspanning, overgang van warmte naar koude, na een zware maaltijd of bij een plotse felle emotie kan optreden. De pijn houdt enkele minuten tot een kwartier aan en straalt veelal uit naar arm, hals en kaken. Bij rust verdwijnt de pijn, tenzij het om een ernstige vorm van angina pectoris gaat. In dat laatste geval kan de pijn ook langer aanhouden of zijn de aanvallen frequenter.
Angina pectoris komt vaker voor naarmate de leeftijd oploopt en is frequenter bij mannen. 

*Symptomen
De aanval duurt enkele minuten tot een kwartier met pijn achter het borstbeen, die dikwijls uitstraalt naar beide zijden van de borst, en soms naar hals en onderkaak of naar één van beide armen. 

*Oorzaak
Meestal is de oorzaak een tekort aan zuurstof in de hartspier, dat ontstaat omdat de vraag en het aanbod inzake zuurstof niet in evenwicht zijn. Het aanbod kan in het gedrang worden gebracht door een vernauwing van de kransslagaders. Andere oorzaken van zo'n zuurstoftekort kunnen zijn : lokale spasmen, klepgebrekken, bloedarmoede, een intoxicatie (bvb. Koolmonoxidevergiftiging).
Er kan ook meer zuurstof gevraagd worden van het hart, waardoor een zuurstoftekort ontstaat. Oorzaken van deze grotere nood aan zuurstof zijn onder andere een abnormaal snelle hartwerking of ritmestoornissen, hoge bloeddruk, uitgezette linker hartkamer, verhoogde werking van de schildklier, plotse bloeddrukdaling, verblijf op grote hoogte. 

*Behandeling
Om de pijn weg te nemen krijgt de patiênt meteen nitroglycerine onder de tong. Andere medicamenten zijn nitraten, bètablokkers en calciumantagonisten. Bij kransslagaderproblemen moet een lage dosis aspirine de vorming van een bloedstolsel op de binnenwand van de kransslagaders (trombose) voorkomen.
Als de patiënt hersteld is, kan hij zijn uithoudingsvermogen verbeteren door training. Op langere termijn moet worden gewerkt aan de bestrijding van hoge bloeddruk, overgewicht, verhoogde schildklierwerking, ritmestoornissen, hartzwakte, bloedarmoede, roken. Andere risicofactoren zijn hartproblemen in de familie, diabetes en een abnormale stressbelasting.
Soms is een ingreep nodig. Dat gaat dan om het chirurgisch plaatsen van een bypass op de kransslagader of om 'dotteren'. Met een ballon wordt de kransslagader wijder gemaakt. Dit gebeurt via een slagader in de lies, waardoor geen echte operatie nodig is. 

(bron: medinet.be)

----------

